# Adjustment Brush using just one color channel



## PhilGF (Apr 27, 2013)

Is it possible to use the adjustment brush, select the area by masking, then make adjustments to just one color in that masked area.
So far I can't seem to find a way to do so, even though I've selected the area when I go to HSL/Color/B&W it makes these correction to the entire image.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2013)

The only adjustments you can make using the brush are those in the Adjustment Brush options panel.  HSL won't work I'm afraid.


----------



## Glenn NK (Apr 29, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The only adjustments you can make using the brush are those in the Adjustment Brush options panel.  HSL won't work I'm afraid.



. . . . which was on my wish list on the Luminous Landscape thread, "What are you wishing for in LR5?".

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/forum/index.php?topic=73458.20

Maybe next time.

In fact, I'd like all the tools in the Develop module right down to and including Noise Reduction (we already have an RGB histogram in LR4).


----------

